# Thunder Jet



## 727374as (Aug 19, 2010)

I recently saw this on Indianapolis craigslist Thunderjet mens /boys bike.  Cond. OK.  tires OK.  I thought of purchasing it.  Is it worth the 275.  What would be a good offer?  Thanksftsr8-1906981316@craigslist.org


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 19, 2010)

I love Ross bikes, we overpay for them regularly but I would not go over $100 for that bike, I don't think we even payed $275 for our Starjet and it has that awesome shifter, and had never been ridden when we got it.


----------



## JLarkin (Aug 19, 2010)

It's pickermania!  Everything is worth 5x more than before that show started.  Just ask anyone!


----------



## yeshoney (Aug 19, 2010)

Not really worth it IMHO.  I have never paid more than $100 for any of mine and they all included a tank.  here is one of them.  I bought the frame, tank, guard and forks for $60.  The rest I put on from my stash.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 19, 2010)

I picked up these two off ebay for under $100 each + shipping.


----------



## takemeback (Mar 1, 2019)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I picked up these two off ebay for under $100 each + shipping. View attachment 503492
> View attachment 503493



Hello, I just picked up a chain bike in poor condition. The head badge is washed out, but I can read the company name and address in the bottom of the label. I can also see the faded image of a jet in a cloud. Could you send me a picture of the head badge on your bike? I want to see if i can handpaint the missing STARJET word. Thanks


Adamtinkerer said:


> I picked up these two off ebay for under $100 each + shipping. View attachment 503492
> View attachment 503493


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 1, 2019)

Cool bike and HotWheels room yeshoney. Are you a member of SNEHW? Or were you? Former member ChevyChet.
Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 1, 2019)

yeshoney said:


> Not really worth it IMHO.  I have never paid more than $100 for any of mine and they all included a tank.  here is one of them.  I bought the frame, tank, guard and forks for $60.  The rest I put on from my stash.
> 
> View attachment 503490
> 
> View attachment 503491


----------



## juvela (Mar 1, 2019)

-----

The forum had a recent thread on a Thunder Jet juvenile here -

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/de-luxe-childs-bike-i-d-help.143988/#post-963252

-----


----------



## takemeback (Mar 1, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Cool bike and HotWheels room yeshoney. Are you a member of SNEHW? Or were you? Former member ChevyChet.
> Hammerhead



My memory might be failing me but what is it?


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 1, 2019)

SNEHW is a Hot Wheels club in CT. Was inquiring if yeshoney was or is a member. It looks like he customizes Hot Wheels also. Did not intend to highjack your thread.
Hammerhead


----------

